# The music you like



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2011)

Correct me if this went to the wrong category but what kind of music do you like to listen
or if you like it all, where do you lean towards to

I Personally like everything but i prefer Techno/Trance/Hardstyle/D'n'b

EDIT: i now know there is an entire category for this kind of threads( The Tube) but i dont know how to delete this post as it keeps saying: "post too short add atleast 1 letter"
If you're okay with this being here do leave posts as you would normally do


----------



## Estidel (Feb 14, 2011)

Yo.


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

Techno (trance, happy hardcore, some trip-core), southern rock, older country music, classic rock, punk, and some heavy metal.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2011)

Estidel said:


> Yo.


 i suppose i'll move this thread there thanks for notificating this


----------



## Estidel (Feb 14, 2011)

Mod will in all likelihood do it for you if you wait for one to get on, don't worry about it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2011)

umm, noob question but how can i delete this thread i dont know how to delete my first post as it keeps saying its too short add atleast 1 letter


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 14, 2011)

Moved.

If you accidentally misplaced a thread, just report the OP with a move request, a mod will get to it, then.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hip Hop.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 14, 2011)

A lot of stuff. Whatever sounds good, really.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 14, 2011)

Modern:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_1OQk55G90
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iio1iQhuJYM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC9UOmF1dcg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftckgVqc04E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiXioWKF5ig&feature=fvst
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjUFNjoVjhU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTjbWL6XYoU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnDYattQH3Y

Traditional:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZjqtuYUvTE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBoEs6f98_k&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaIPt9AOx3o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUlEOT_0Lgw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ERGJpsACAE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVcUfd26i-k


----------



## Aden (Feb 14, 2011)

eh, see last.fm vvv


----------



## Hir (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm into post-rock, black metal, experimental, doom metal and instrumental, including:
Agalloch, God Is an Astronaut, Rosetta, Jakob, Anathema, Moonsorrow, Jesu, Equilibrium, Alcest, Altar of Plagues, Mono, Les Discrets, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Estatic Fear, October Falls, Summoning, Shape of Despair, Amia Venera Landscape, Blut aus Nord, Darkspace, Burzum, Nokturnal Mortum, Wolves in the Throne Room, The Angelic Process, Empyrium, Ef, Kayo Dot, Wintersun, LantlÃ´s, Swans, My Dying Bride, Mar de Grises, Caspian, Isis, Sunlight Ascending, Sigur RÃ³s, Junius, Ensiferum, Johnnytwentythree, Mustan Kuun Lapset, A Forest of Stars, MÃ¥negarm, Finntroll, Year of No Light, Black Wreath, Velvet Cacoon, Explosions in the Sky, Avathar, Ahab, Primordial.

Check out my music taste: http://www.last.fm/user/DragonBottles


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 14, 2011)

EVERYTHING CEPT RAP AND COUNTRY


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 14, 2011)

Metal, some electronica, punk... stuff that gives me whiplash. :V

I'm not too terribly picky about genre as long as it sounds good... :/


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 14, 2011)

Only this

at maximum volume

until my eyes bleed :V .

[yt]EGNKgah948s[/yt]

[yt]u6XT3yc8G5s[/yt]


----------



## theLight (Feb 14, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 14, 2011)

Psytrance, Goa, Electro-Dark, rock, techno, and metal.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 14, 2011)

It varies a bit on my mood...

Industrial Rock/Metal, EBM, Industrial Noise, Progressive Rock/Metal, Stoner Rock, Goth Rock, Drum and Bass, Jungle, Gabber, Synthpop, Breakcore, Breakbeats, New Wave, IDM, House, Downtempo, Acid House, Dark Ambient, Neue Deutsche HÃ¤rte, Neue Slowenische Kunst, Mathcore, Psytrance, Trip-hop, Instrumental Hip-hop, Lolicore, Electro, Digital Hardcore, Acid Jazz, some Avant Garde, Post-Rock, Post-Punk, Psychobilly, Horror Punk, Alternative Rock, Indie Rock/Pop, Ska, Swing Music, Jazz, Funk, & some world music (arabic mostly).


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4 This


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

PsychoBilly, Goth Rock, and a few other categories.
[video=youtube;ryBuwTyGcVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryBuwTyGcVA[/video]


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 14, 2011)

A bit of everything but mostly metal.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 14, 2011)

I like old guy metal :V


----------



## Oovie (Feb 14, 2011)

I can find something I like in any genre, but it's Electronic that usually has my favorites. Some of which:
Hallucinogen - Synthesizzler
RJD2 - 1976
RÃ¶yksopp - Remind Me



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Psytrance, Goa, Electro-Dark, rock, techno, and metal.


Someone else actually likes psy and goa? *high fives*


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 14, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> Wintersun


 
Holy fuck, yes.

They're coming out with their next album this year, after over 6 years of waiting.


----------



## Aden (Feb 14, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Holy fuck, yes.
> 
> They're coming out with their next album this year, after over 6 years of waiting.


 
I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## supernipple (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmfzWpp0hMc


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 14, 2011)

Mostly Metal, though I have been listening to a bit of New Wave and Techno lately. Favorite sub-genre at the moment is Thrash Metal. Too lazy to list bands now.


----------



## Hir (Feb 14, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Holy fuck, yes.
> 
> They're coming out with their next album this year, after over 6 years of waiting.


 


Aden said:


> I'll believe it when I see it


 
they said that in 2006

and 2007

and 2008

it wasn't until 2009 when they said 'sorry we can't stress and lack of RAM'

so yeah I'm skeptical


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 14, 2011)

industrial, experimental, noise, ebm, idm, drum n bass, neofolk, black metal, ambient


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 15, 2011)

Crunkcore, Post-hardcore, Screamo, crust punk, electronica, DUBSTEEEPPP <3, scene, indie, br00tal, fast rap (all rap is pretty good, but fast rap is my favorite <3)


----------



## Bando (Feb 15, 2011)

Where to start...

Classical, modern (classical again, just making a distinction), jazz, blues, latin, indie, jrock, jcore techno, dubstep, happy hardcore, chiptunes, beat (ambient/hip-hop/jazz mixed), rap, underground hip-hop, metal, ambient, a couple pop artists, and electronica.

Tl;dr: pretty much all techno, classical, jazz and related stuff, and rock&friends.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 15, 2011)

Chiptune, videogame soundtracks, a fuckton of electronic music that I couldn't even begin to know how to classify by specific genre, goth rock, 80s, pop.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 15, 2011)

sludge metal
progressive rock
grunge
house


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 16, 2011)

Hands down, industrial.

[video=youtube;qlobJ9qBhFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlobJ9qBhFM[/video]

[video=youtube;ZrkppeogD0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrkppeogD0s[/video]

[video=youtube;My0HQ0QkGLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My0HQ0QkGLQ[/video]


----------



## cad (Feb 16, 2011)

Pretty much anything except hip-hop.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 19, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Pretty much anything except hip-hop.


 
I can stand absolutely everything but hiphop.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 19, 2011)

Everything except whatever blacks make.


----------



## Koze (Feb 19, 2011)

everything except slipknot, 3 days grace, dragonforce, dj tiesto and trance music


----------



## Hir (Feb 19, 2011)

people should stop saying everything

because it's never, ever true


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm eclectic so I'll enjoy almost anything but jazz, country and Japanese music (by that I mean anime music and j-pop). 

But the music I prefer the most is metal, such as death metal (more specifically melodic, technical and brutal), black metal, deathcore, metalcore and screamo, as well as a wide variety of other metal.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 19, 2011)

I like d'n'b and whatever the hell Sonitus Vir is supposed to be.


----------



## Hir (Feb 19, 2011)

A Person said:


> Japanese music.


 
why? the japanese have some great bands. Boris for one.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 19, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> why? the japanese have some great bands. Boris for one.


 
No no no lol I meant anime music or j-pop.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 19, 2011)

Alternative and 90's pop-punk, but I'll listen to anything.




A Person said:


> No no no lol I meant anime music or j-pop.


 
Because anime is incapable of having music other than pop amirite


----------



## Hir (Feb 19, 2011)

A Person said:


> No no no lol I meant anime music or j-pop.


 
oh fair enough


----------



## Milo (Feb 19, 2011)

most of the time, you guys know what I listen to, but when I'm not listening to that, it's usually orchestral.

oh, but I almost forgot about this, until I watched little miss sunshine lol

[video=youtube;NSHIvUZG6e4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSHIvUZG6e4[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 19, 2011)

A wide variety.

Shoegaze one day, No-Wave the next, and Acid Techno/Psytrance the day after that.

Three genres of music that I listen to alot of are Ambient, Shoegaze, and Minimal Wave.

Here we go:
[yt]nJOm1njWb9Q[/yt]

[yt]VUpCI_ON1Cc[/yt]

[yt]f3rnRO9fYIg[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Feb 19, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> A wide variety.


 
although I doubt we have a lot of music in common, I know I can level with you in terms of shoegaze. that stuff is pretty neat


----------



## Jw (Feb 19, 2011)

I will listen to the whore out of some Alternative Rock. Foo Fighters, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Three Days Grace, Shinedown, Seether, Audioslave, Them Crooked Vultures, (mostly older) Kings of Leon, Stone Sour, etc.

I'm also a huge classic rock fan, like AC/DC, ZZ Top, Queen, Foreigner, Eagles, Genesis, etc.

I also listen to some 60s rock, 70s acid rock, 80s new wave, and 90s garage band stuff, and a few songs from some obscure artists in those decades.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 20, 2011)

I listen to music that give me goosebumps


----------



## Spatel (Feb 20, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> why? the japanese have some great bands. Boris for one.


 
And Polysics!


----------



## Hir (Feb 20, 2011)

naaaaah just Boris :V

oh and Sigh


----------

